# What is wrong with my Red Eye's eye?



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

My female red eyed tree frog got a cloudy patch on one of her eyes last year. I left it untreated for a while to see if it would get better but it just got progressively worse.

I first tried a week of preservative free eye drops nightly to clean it out. This didn't work.
Then I left her alone for a while before treating her for a week of nightly methylene blue drops in the eye. This did nothing but mess up the tank with blue stains!
Then I left her alone for a while again and now I have been treating her with Tetracycline drops for almost a week now and again see no improvement.

Her behavior hasn't changed she is very lively and always takes food.

Her other eye now has started to show a small amount of cloudiness, just how the bad one started out. I have 3 other red eyes in with her for years and they are all normal.

I am now thinking it could be either:
A cholesterol issue which I have heard can be caused by crickets as they are high in them? I'm not sure... I don't over feed her anyway, I always tong feed. She gets maybe 3-4 medium/large crickets a week if that sometimes less.
or it could just be old age as red eyes don't usually live longer than 5 years old. I have had her just over 4 years, she was fully grown when I got her and I have no idea how old she was then.

Here are some pictures, the bottom left pic is of her other eye that has now started to get cloudy too.









While it may look like shine or light in her eye but it's not it's actually that white.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish I could be more of a help but I had the same problem when I kept mine (I had two about 6 years ago, they were my first frogs). One of mine developed a small cloudy spot in her eye and it was awful just knowing there was something wrong. She lived for about a year and then died. I never did get the disease checked or a fecal, but my frogs were old at that point too..I'd say about the same as yours. She got it when she was about 3 and a half and lived till just under five years. I hope yours gets better. I just saw the post and had to comment because my heart still hurts from losing them  sorry to hear about this and I hope someone can give both of us a heads up about this as I am curious as well. Hope your frog gets better!
-Alex


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

What are your humidity levels?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Corneal lipidosis... or Xanthomatous Keratitis..... 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I would consult with a qualified exotic veterinarian about both the eye and also your current supplement schedule and diet. Sometimes vitamin A deficiencies can predispose eyes to other ailments, but over supplementation of this vitamin can also be detrimental. Since you've tried many home remedies, I think it's time to see a medical professional.


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

OrangeTyrant said:


> I would consult with a qualified exotic veterinarian about both the eye and also your current supplement schedule and diet. Sometimes vitamin A deficiencies can predispose eyes to other ailments, but over supplementation of this vitamin can also be detrimental. Since you've tried many home remedies, I think it's time to see a medical professional.


She is not over fed. I feed her 2 medium/large crickets a week dusted with calicum and multi vitamins the herpivite brand that are always in date and refridgerated to prevent early expiration. She has a waxworm maybe once in a while but the time she developed it she hadn't had a waxworm in a year or so. All the other frogs are fed the almost the same and I have no issues. She doesn't look overweight either. I am trying to find a vet around here but havent had any luck yet nor have i ever had any luck the 3 other times i have taken frogs to experienced vets in the past as the medication never works or they are not sure what is wrong and give bad advice and the frogs have ended up dying and i'm left with a huge vet bill. These frogs cost $40 each and live 5 years i've had her 4 and she was an adult when i got her so she is probably 5+ years old already. As harsh as its sounds!


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

So tried treatment for pink eye as was advised that was another possibility but that did nothing either. So it looks like it is fatty deposits in her eyes. Wow i will only feed small crickets from now on and definitely no wax worm treats! Hopefully it doesn't consume her other eye too because then she will be pretty much blind and I'm not sure how she will cope. She has learned how to tong feed so maybe this will be an advantage if her sight does go. Blind frogs usually starve because they no longer see movement which will trigger the feeding response but if she is accustomed to feeling food by her face she might still eat.


----------

